# Outdoor speaker storage for winter?



## ndurantz (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi all. Hope this is the correct place to put this. I have a couple of Boston Acoustic Soundware indoor/outdoor speakers I installed this fall. Once it gets cold enough we won't be outside, I was thinking about taking them down & storing them just to be cautious. However, I was interested in opinions do those that have outdoor speakers. Do you just let them weather the elements during winter? I would appreciate your input.

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Having no direct experience here, moisture, ice, snow, freezing & thawing would be my main concern. If low temperature was certain to be the only exposure, they should be OK left outside. If there's any chance of getting wet and freezing, even though touted as "outdoor" speakers, I'd bring 'em in. But that's just me.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

I would bring them in as well.


----------



## ndurantz (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks. I was kind of thinking that. Kansas winters can get pretty harsh & usually involve moisture, so I will bring 'em in, especially since they are mounted on an exposed deck. I took the steps to have all the speaker wire housed in waterproof electrical conduit, so removing the speakers isn't that big of deal. Thanks for the input!

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

ndurantz said:


> Hi all. Hope this is the correct place to put this. I have a couple of Boston Acoustic Soundware indoor/outdoor speakers I installed this fall. Once it gets cold enough we won't be outside, I was thinking about taking them down & storing them just to be cautious. However, I was interested in opinions do those that have outdoor speakers. Do you just let them weather the elements during winter? I would appreciate your input.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


Where are they outside?

If they're covered by a roofline or something, then I'd think they should be fine. Most outdoor speakers are left out year round..

If it's 100% exposed and it's easy to remove, it wouldn't hurt.


----------



## ndurantz (Aug 10, 2008)

Zeitgeist said:


> Where are they outside?
> 
> If they're covered by a roofline or something, then I'd think they should be fine. Most outdoor speakers are left out year round..
> 
> If it's 100% exposed and it's easy to remove, it wouldn't hurt.


To answer your question, they are fully exposed near the top of the pergola on our deck - no shelter whatsoever, so I am going to play it safe and bring them in.


----------



## J&D (Apr 11, 2008)

I have 3 pairs of Russound's and a pair of Boston Acoustics that have been outdoors for more than 10 years now (Boston Acoustics are 15+ years old). Two pairs are under a deck, two pairs are fully exposed to the MN/WI elements - sun, wind, rain, snow, ice, sleet, 100+ temps (this summer) and -40's in the winter. I used to be finicky and took them inside the first couple years but then decided to let em tough it out. So far they continue to function perfectly with only the single pair of Boston's showing some rust on the grills.

If all you have is one pair then taking them down is probably not much hassle, with four pairs it was just one more chore every spring and fall that I decided I did not need to bother with. Besides, we do like to crank some tunes while in the hot tub - usually snowing and below zero.


----------



## ndurantz (Aug 10, 2008)

J&D said:


> I have 3 pairs of Russound's and a pair of Boston Acoustics that have been outdoors for more than 10 years now (Boston Acoustics are 15+ years old). Two pairs are under a deck, two pairs are fully exposed to the MN/WI elements - sun, wind, rain, snow, ice, sleet, 100+ temps (this summer) and -40's in the winter. I used to be finicky and took them inside the first couple years but then decided to let em tough it out. So far they continue to function perfectly with only the single pair of Boston's showing some rust on the grills.
> 
> If all you have is one pair then taking them down is probably not much hassle, with four pairs it was just one more chore every spring and fall that I decided I did not need to bother with. Besides, we do like to crank some tunes while in the hot tub - usually snowing and below zero.


That is great information to have! We are having somewhat of an Indian summer down here in KC, so I will leave 'em out for awhile. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------

